
Peldi Guilizzoni of Balsamiq at LessConf2010 (video) - joshuacc
http://b.lesseverything.com/2010/11/17/peldi-guilizzoni-of-balsamiq-at-lessconf2010
======
faramarz
Just watched the entire thing. Great insight into how he got where he is now
and his thought process along the way. Amazingly humble individual!

I had to quickly look up Guy Kawasaki's short clip (his message is so potent)
and to my delight, it's gem talk he gave at Stanford.

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1171>

